# The Duke's Humongous Fish



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

On Saturday, 45 miles out, hooked up and landed a 72# Warsaw, my largest griuper of my lifetime. Had fun and was a great catch for our team who were a part of catching this hugh fish. Capt. Rog' on Capt. Delynn's 24 foot Cape Horn-- Ms. Ida --helped put this fish in the boat after putting us on the spot! We were fishing the Capt. Paul Redman's RFRA Tournament. Weighted the fish but it was not a part of the tournament. Took first place in the Red Snapper Division and other species we placed in. It was a great tournament and we all enjoyed. Here are some pics:


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job.....sounds like you have a new record to beat:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy crap thats Earl Rader! :bowdown


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's my sandwhiches Duke?

I weighed that pig, it felt a little heavier than 72 when I was elbow-deep in it's gill plates.

Congrats Earle. That's a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

check out Chris phillips in that pic!

that's a damn fine warsaw!:bowdown


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang! What a fish.


----------



## pelican1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great fish Earle. He never had a chance with "The Duke" on the other end. PEL


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

congrats earle on a real nice catch! you the man! i know who's bring the grouper to the next meeting!


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Got me a boat about 6 weeksago-went to Orange Beach for a week on vacation-had some Grouper for the first while I was there-fell in love with it. After eating it, Ifelt like crying!!! Why, you ask? Because of all of the years that I could've been eating me some Grouper, that's why!

That is one BIG fish. How long did it take you to land him?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn nice fish.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang Earl, nice fish. I can imagine how that thing would have me on my knees. Great job! SHB


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrates Earl

Way to go Duke.You defintelydeserved that one buddy. I look foward to our future fishing trips. I heard so many good things about you before we met and could not believe they could all be true. But, after being on the boatwith you for a few hours, the rumors were an understatement. You were nothing short of first class. You are welcome on my boat anytime. Great fish for a great guy and fisherman.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Mr. Earl, 

I,ve been after that fish for three years. I sure am proud of you for catching him. I was hoping it would be a big Gag. It's sure been agrivating to fish that spot and get my butt kicked over and over. Well from now on, when a good'n gets away, I'll just put "The Duke" on 'em. Congratulations on a fish of a lifetime. 

Your friend, Captain Roger Fulford


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow that's freaking awesome man! Congrats on the stud Grouper!!!


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks again for all the comments.

That was a great trip with Capt. Rog' and a great team to help me land that fish. 

Earle "The Duke"


----------

